# 1st Year Chapman TV Writing & Producing MFA — AMA!



## WriterGirl33 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I’m almost done with my first semester at Chapman and wanted to do an AMA for anyone interested in Chapman/the program/Covid procedures.


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi! I'm curious how you guys are managing COVID. Like, how do you make films during your semester? Are you allowed to do meet-ups with other students?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey thanks for doing this. A few questions:

1. I applied to the MFA Screenwriting program; however, I also want to write original pilots and TV specs. Was curious to see if you had any MFA Screenwriting students in any of your writing classes. Or are the programs completely separate from one another?

2. Was there anything that came as a surprise going into your first semester (ie: workload, time management, etc.)?

3. What are some of the challenges you've experienced so far other than classes being held via Zoom?

4. Overall, how are your cohorts?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Dec 12, 2020)

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi! I'm curious how you guys are managing COVID. Like, how do you make films during your semester? Are you allowed to do meet-ups with other students?


Hi! So my department isn’t too into the production side of things until our 2nd year so I can’t fully speak to the production element. I do know that there are projects set to shoot in January. Crews are a lot smaller and projects had to be shorter but films are being made!

As far meeting with other students you’re free to do so on your own time. The school however is not sanctioning any in person events rights now.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Dec 12, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey thanks for doing this. A few questions:
> 
> 1. I applied to the MFA Screenwriting program; however, I also want to write original pilots and TV specs. Was curious to see if you had any MFA Screenwriting students in any of your writing classes. Or are the programs completely separate from one another?
> 
> ...


Hi!

1. I know the screenwriting program does offer a class on tv writing but it’s taught by screenwriting faculty not the TWP faculty. You are able to audit classes though. Right now there are no screenwriters in my actual television writing courses though.

2. Honestly not really. I think the work load has been fairly doable. I was little shocked that I’d be taking 5 classes in the fall but it ended up working out.

3. I really don’t think there has been any challenges academically. The faculty are all super helpful and are really there to help you succeed.

4. My cohort is great. There are 10 of us so it’s super small which is nice. Everyone is creative and really helpful when it comes to notes.


----------



## autumn (Dec 17, 2020)

What kind of internships do people do? How has that been affected by the pandemic?


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Dec 17, 2020)

autumn said:


> What kind of internships do people do? How has that been affected by the pandemic?


Since I’m just finishing up my first semester, no one in my cohort has done an internship yet...that I know off. I do know that a lot of companies are offering remote internships so there are options out there


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for answering my questions above. Just a few more if you don't mind.

1. I saw that Chapman hired a few part-time lecturers with great credits and accomplishments. Have you had a chance to take any classes with these PT lecturers?

2. Did you have a chance to participate in the Filmmaker-in-Residence program?

3. Can you talk about Chapman's fellowships? I know the website mentions it's only awarded to a select number of students each year. I'm assuming most students have to take out massive loans?

4. How often do you have one-on-one meetings with your professors?

Also, I'm a fellow Titan myself haha. Did my undergrad at CSUF, too.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Dec 17, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> Thanks for answering my questions above. Just a few more if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. I saw that Chapman hired a few part-time lecturers with great credits and accomplishments. Have you had a chance to take any classes with these PT lecturers?
> 
> ...


I’m happy to help, especially a fellow Titan!

1. I haven’t had a chance to take any classes with the new lecturers yet. The first semester for my program is pretty set in stone so there’s not much room to take non-required classes. Hopefully in the future though!

2. I’m aware of the program from the website but I have not yet. I’m not sure if first year, first semester students are allowed to participate that might be something reserved for later in your Chapman journey.

3. So I believe Dodge has several scholorship opportunities once a student is admitted but those are more geared towards thesis production funds. i received a fellowship upon admission based on my prior academic achievements. Since there are no “full ride” scholarships at the MFA level, I imagine several students take out loans. 

4. It depends on the professors and you. I had one class this semester where we were required to have weekly phone conversations with the professor to discuss our work for that week. In another class I met with my professor on a few occasions to discuss a script. Each professor does have office hours and they are more than willing to carve out time to talk about assignments and career plans, etc. As I said before, every professor I’ve come in contact with thus far has been amazing. While they’re there to teach, they also want to see us succeed and are willing to help in any way they can.


----------

